# ya gotta love this!



## photo gal (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok on our trip we went to the mission and there were a group of people on a tour....A bunch of them posed in front of the mission and a couple of people were taking the pics.......they shot from all these cameras......... Thought you'd get a kick out of it...I sure did!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 28, 2006)

you gotta dig the little throw away one...that is hilarious....

dont you love when you go somewhere and see all the camera stuff?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 28, 2006)

how funny!  thanks for sharing these!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 28, 2006)

That's nothing compared to my Germany trip.... 

There was one group shot in the Airport where everyone put their cameras in a pile(all 30 of them) and it took about 10 minutes to get through all of them... :lmao:

kudos to the photographer who was able to work all those different cameras...


----------



## woodsac (Feb 28, 2006)

Good eye! That's great


----------



## Alison (Feb 28, 2006)

It reminds me of the "tripod garden" from the Joshua Tree meetup!


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 28, 2006)

Thats cool.  hope someone is watching them!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 1, 2006)

Reminds me of my family reunions!


----------



## anicole (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll take that one .... and that one ... oh, and the one over there ...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 9, 2006)

ah but were they Japanese... sorry American humor.


----------



## kelox (Mar 9, 2006)

Sweet. Now if you were quick of wit, you would have had your pick of the lot of all those "free" cameras lying on the ground!!!!!!


----------

